
The Coming Creativity Explosion Belongs to the Machines - qosmonot
https://singularityhub.com/2017/10/01/the-coming-creativity-explosion-will-belong-to-the-machines/
======
wernsey
I am not convinced that what the article describes actually counts as
"creativity".

My reasoning: The computer does not understand the meaning of what it does,
and as such a computer that can generate images or compose music is just an
extension of the Chinese room.

Still, it would be interesting to see what the future holds.

